# Hay mangers are done!



## secuono (Dec 7, 2015)

Finally got the hay mangers done! 

A little different than I first wanted and no bottom catch tray, but at least they don't need to use hay nets anymore! At first, I wanted to use the raised center isle for the hay and to act as a divider. But my sheep are just too short for them to reach. 

Used 2x4in wire for the bottom section, so the smaller stuff will be caught. Will add a catch tray later on to both so I can grain them easily as well. 

Both are in the ewe half of the barn. Rams have been a pain and are now living with the horses. Such bad boys! :nono:

The longer one, free standing, has 2 pallets for the short sides. I probably should of lifted the wire higher, but I can do that later on. The wire is stock cattle panel, cut to about 10ft long. Then the bottom two squares on both sides of the V is covered in the 2x4in wire. 

The one on the wall is 6ft long and just hanging on the wall and side wood rail. Same small hole wire on the bottom. But this one is higher up in the air. 

Anyway, here are the pics. Not the best, but hopefully enough to get the gist of what I did.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 7, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 7, 2015)

It looks like it gets the job done. And using pallets to hold up your hay manger is genius!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 7, 2015)

Looking good, and I agree, the pallets were a genius moment for sure.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 8, 2015)

good job, the feeders look great!


----------



## secuono (Dec 9, 2015)

They ate all the hay they could reach in the larger holes of the panel. Some dropped hay, as you can see, but not soiled, so easy peasy to scoop up and put back in. Other looks the same, little less waste, just because that one had more leafy hay in it. No picture as my memory card was full.
May cut the 2x4 holes to make them a little larger.


----------



## sadieml (Dec 9, 2015)

I *love* repurposing things.  Pallets are free and left over fence wire...brilliant!


----------



## secuono (Dec 22, 2015)

Gave them more room today. Pink one let me pet her.


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 22, 2015)

I think you mixed your threads up. 

I kid. I kid. Those little pigs will spoil fast. Talk to them when you bring treats. I say "Hey pig!" In the same tone when I'm bringing food. When I've got treats I say "Here pig!"

They know the difference. Lovely little pigs you have there.


----------



## secuono (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh, crud...I did!  Sorry!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 22, 2015)

Love the hay feeders. Always looking for ways to improve my little hobby farm. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2016)

Well.....Need to redo the hay mangers....
They don't like eating out of it with narrow spacing, but the big girl can get stuck....what to do....
They will eat out of slow feed hay nets for horses....
Maybe I just need to hang a ton of those....
But then I worry about trapped legs from jumping and being idiots...ughhh!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 6, 2016)

is she stuck or does she just have her head stuck thru the wire?  i use the panels for hay and have for years.  works like charm.  the only ones that get stuck are goats with horns and since i dehorn everyone it is no biggie.  even my sheep eat out of it and never had one stuck.  just keep on tweeking it till it works for you.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2016)

She's "stuck" but not trapped. Since she is too strong and on the tall side, I wasn't able to just push her head down and then back her out.


----------



## secuono (Feb 9, 2016)

Moved it outside, looks like TT learned not to shove her head in there. Though, she is now giving me funny faces. =p


----------



## babsbag (Feb 10, 2016)

I use the little 4x4 square panels so no heads get stuck. What I hated with the big squares was that I would get a doe and a kid in the same hole and then the kid would start screaming. Always worried that they were going to get strangled. The 4x4 squares work good, but it does rub a hairless spot on the bridge of their nose.


----------



## sadieml (Feb 10, 2016)

@secuono -  I'm lovin' that face she's making.  If I'm not mistaken, she's sticking her tongue out.  I wonder if that means kinda the same thing in "sheep talk".


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 24, 2016)

I cant wait to see twinkletoes lambs  lookin good


----------

